# Red pine lodge lady Evelyn lake



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Red pine lodge on lady Evelyn lake was purchased in May after being closed down for a couple years. They are offering some discounts on bookings for this year. Still not cheap by any means, but it's a beautiful lake with some pretty good walleye smallmouth and pike fishing, they've got a couple portage lakes they fish that have incredible smallmouth and trout fishing. I've booked a week in August to surprise the girlfriend for her birthday(she loves this lake). We're the only guests booked for that week so far. I'm really looking forward to getting back there and enjoying the peace and quiet and catching a whole bunch of eater walleye.. Be a nice change of pace from Erie.


----------

